# Exit Wounds (Steven Seagal).



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2003)

This movie sucks! Why didn't they arrest him for _that_*?!?*

I nearly gave up on it midway through--I wish I had!


----------



## TkdWarrior (Feb 1, 2003)

i stopped when i saw the girls 
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## bob919 (Feb 1, 2003)

steven seagal is one of the worst movie "martial artists" in my opinion anyone could o whaty he doe cause its all to do with camera speed  still at least he can act (kind of) unlike van damme


----------



## yilisifu (Feb 1, 2003)

Van Damme is a complete phony....However, Seagal really did train under Uyeshiba in Japan and really did teach Aikido in Japan and in the US as well.


----------

